# Place of Service G0180



## Partha

Can G0180 - "Phys Cert of Medicare covered home health services under a home health plan of care" - be billed at place of service OFFICE.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

Yes...POS 11 is valid


----------



## kbarron

As a CAH, we were told to bill Home. Is the a link I can give to my providers?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

*Question 1*: Can I bill with place of service 32 for CPO services? The CPO services are performed in the Skilled Nursing Facility.

*Answer 1*: CPO Services are covered for patients enrolled in Medicare covered Home Health or Hospice agencies. These services generally will take place in the physician's office when they are coordinating aspects of the patient's care. CPO is not covered for a patient in a skilled nursing facility and will deny when billed with Place of Service Codes 31 or 32.

http://www.medicarenhic.com/providers/seminars/cposnfqa_webinar0308.pdf


----------



## Partha

*Thanks!*

*Thanks Rebecca!*


----------



## kurd

*Physician certification G0180 and G0179*

What is the billable POS codes for G0180 and G0179. And If 21 POS is covered?


----------



## MMAYCOCK

They should also be billed POS 11. For the same reason Rebecca quotes in her response above.


----------

